# SawBlade.com Customer service needs work



## gleasoncraftworks (Jan 8, 2015)

I ordered a couple band saw blades from them last week. I haven't used them yet so I cant speak to the quality of them. But they shipped my order right away, and I received it quickly as well. I wonder what happened to make our experiences so different?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

wow, you just never know


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I never know what to think when the only reason a person comes on LJ. is to write a negative review.

I trust reviews who have a good track record on LJ.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

yea people should have to have so many comments before they should be allowed to post a review


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> yea people should have to have so many comments before they should be allowed to post a review
> 
> - playingwithmywood


Please note that I did not say he should not post a review. These days one has to evaluate for themselves the value of a review. For instance, the reviews on Amazon with so many fake ones. In this case, I have no way to know or guess anything about the OP. If someone posts a review and has a number of posts or projects, then I can judge the value of the review better.

The only thing we know about the OP is that he joined simply to post a negative review.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I categorize these types of reviews as a way to vent their emotions, from experiencing (In their interpretation) bad product, service etc…
Their are 2 sides to a story, as many of us know.
As for 1 post in 2 days, 1500 posts in 3000 days, to Charles Neil…
I read what is being said- I store or delete the review. 
In this case, I have never heard of Saw Blade.com and because of this, I went to Saw Blade.com and checked it out. 
Question: The review picture posted? It doesn't look like a saw to me.


----------



## tsuga (Nov 27, 2012)

+1 with Desert Woodworker, does not look like a saw to me either. 
Looks more like an OLD Bridge Port mill.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Getting back to Sawblades.com, I ordered three blades from them about four years ago. They blades were just so-so, other options much better for the same money, so I never reordered.
That has not stopped them from sending me offers to refill the order, phone calls about four times a year to order more, even when I gave them a not so good review and told multiple sales people I had no intention of ever ordering blades from them again. It still continues, with them coming at me inbetween Thanksgiving and Christmas last year, wanting to once again fill that four year old order again.

Sales persistence is something they have in spades, but their blades, at least what I got years ago, was not even as good as some blades I have picked up at Lowes. have no idea how their product stands up today.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I appreciate reviews, both negative and positive.


----------



## KyleP22 (3 d ago)

I can understand people being concerned when someone just posts a negative review on a company and nothing else. But I would still want to know if someone got screwed from sawblade.com. I googled the company and reviews and this site popped up.

Just looking at sawblade.com Facebook page I see some red flags. I can see they have some positive reviews from people talking about crypto....that seems really fishy to me. Almost like they paid for good reviews from some people over in India. I also see some people posting about having issues with there orders and not getting any help from the company. I also saw some reviews that they bombarded you with emails and calls from folks in China trying to get you to reorder. That's another red flag when you can't get any help when you order something, but they will hound you for money.

Going by the reviews and what it seems to me they make hit or miss bandsaw blades but don't stand behind them. If you have any issues like the length being wrong or a bad weld you're on your own. I bet there are better companies I can give my hard earned dollars to.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Sawblade.com did send me blades that were too long once and they did correct it. I didn't have to make a fuss or anything. Just called them, explained the issue and sent the blades back for fixing. The biggest downside was it took a couple weeks to get usable blades rather than the 2-3 days it should have taken had the order been right in the first place.

I'm not unhappy with the company and am not attached to them either. They're in my "good enough" for now list so I'll keep buying until I find a better supplier (always looking for closer suppliers with better ordering systems) or they do something to drive me off. The reason I buy from them is because they have the blades I want, a decent ordering site and price+shipping is acceptable.

I've never gotten unsolicited calls from them either but I also don't answer the phone unless the caller is on my phonebook so it's possible they do cold calls.


----------

